# How do i check my iPad battery health?



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I think it might be drain abit too fast… but i do not know how to check it. Is there an app that will accurately check the battery health. All the battery apps i saw just tells you what percntage the battery is on.. doesn’t mention its health…


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I mentioned this before but you didn't respond so I will post it again:



Couriant said:


> Download Apple Support from the App Store. There is an option to check your Battery Performance under Device Performance and it will do a check on it.


This should tell you your health and some tips. You can also chat with Apple within the app too so they should also point you in the right direction.


----------

